# Woodworkers mentoring woodworkers



## torahanjyuu (Jun 24, 2012)

I've been meeting with a business counselor to make sure that my efforts are being channeled in the right direction, and he made the suggestion of finding another woodworking business owner to ask questions of and see if they would be willing to give me tips. Since woodworking is predominantly a local business, he suggested that I find a woodworker from another part of the country, so that they're not giving a potential competitor any help (who would want to do that, right?).

I immediately thought of this place. There are so many people here who have such great knowledge of woodworking, own or have owned woodworking businesses, that perhaps there might be some of you out there that wouldn't mind giving those of us who are new to the business some help.

My thoughts are if anyone would like some mentoring, or someone just to ask questions of, they can post their request in this forum. Be sure to include your location, contact information, and anything else that you think is pertinent. Then those of you who have the desire to help can look through the posts and choose who you'd like to help! When small businesses work together, don't we all win?

So let me start. My name is Dan Corbin, and I'm in the area of Winston-Salem, North Carolina. I'm doing custom woodworking and design work. I'm also thinking of making some traditional wooden toys, but that market hasn't panned out yet. You can reach me at [email protected] (my website is in the process of being built). Thanks, all!


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

well basically all you have to do is ask your question on this site, and usually someone will answer you, I'm not always around do to the nature of my schedule but there are some guys who follow questions needing answers pretty regularly that are very good sources of advice.


----------



## CustomFurnitureMaker (May 24, 2013)

Hey Dan,

I've been working wood for a living for 20 years and have made all the mistakes. I'd be happy to give you a hand with any questions you have. I build mostly custom furniture, so that's the part of the business that I know best, but I also know a little about the cabinet end of it as well. Feel free to drop me a line at [email protected] or just ask here. I always wished I had had a mentor. Being self taught is fun, but it sure is slow.


----------

